# Razor 8 - A simple log and review



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys, just got Razor 8 and I will be doing a short review and will be making a log about how its working for me over my next few intense workouts.

A little background:
I am 22 years old, 187 lbs, 23% BF right now.
Had an injury at work on my left knee, been slowing easing back into heaving workouts.

Ive been taking Jack3d for about 6-7 months now, works awesome.. great preworkout supplement, although I am always looking to try new things out.

Today was an upper body day, didn't really focus on push or pull like I normally do, but instead just went nuts and tried to see exactly how much I could push it on this stuff. 

Warmup:
2 miles on spinning bike to warm up and to loosen up my legs since I did lower body 2 days ago heavy.

Workout:
Bent over rows (3x6)
front leaning rows (3x10)
Skullcrushers (3x10)
Overhead Tri Exten (3x10)
DB Chest press (3x8)
bench press (3x6)
DB pec fly (3x10)
Lat Pulldowns (3x10) -machine-
Chest press (2x8, 1x6) -machine- (until failure)
and finished off by doing Single Army overhead tri exten to failure on each arm.

I took a 1/2 size scoop 30 minutes before my workout, on a completely empty stomach. Within 25 minutes, I was feeling a rush of energy, wanted get to the gym faster to lift badly, and didnt have any jitters.
I decided on a 1/2 scoop to figure out how much this stuff effects me, as I have heard it is intense, which is true.

After getting to the gym and doing my warmup on the spinning bike, I did my skullcrushers, dumbell chest press, and Pec Flys. I had so much energy, I did all 3 lifts one after another, without any break whatsoever. I took a short 3-5 minute breather and then decided to do my bench presses w/ some random guy I had asked to spot for me.

After doing these, I decided to do my overhead tri exten. Needed almost no rest between sets, and then did learning rows followed by bent over rows.
I did need a short 3 minute break between the row sets.

Still had too much energy to stop, so I decided to do some lat pulldowns. 
After doing so, I didnt want to take a break and did chest press until failure via machine. 

40 minutes into working out, I still had incredible energy, and decided to finish up by doing single hand DB overhead tri extensions. I did these to failure, and even though my arms were useless at this point I wanted to keep going and had energy for another 45 minutes or so. 

I decided against working out my sore legs and core, since they needed rest pretty bad still. 

Post Workout thoughts: Was not light headed or jittery during my workout at all. (only took half scoop though) Ate almost immediately after without stomach issues. 1 hour after eating I had one of the nastiest gnarliest shits ever, similar to NO-Xplode bathroom visits. 

Supplement Thoughts: 
This was a solid preworkout stim, had very little adverse side effects, and had me completely jacked up. I have taken a lot of preworkout supplements, but never had been able to go crazy like I did today without breaks/breathers.
I went really heavy and eventually my muscles just gave out, although I still had energy to keep going. I am a huge supported of Jack3d, but honestly Razor 8 blew it away with just a half scoop.

I will be testing a full scoop in a day or two when I do lower body, depending on how sore I am tomorrow.

Edit: Also, I did not have any issues with crazy heart rate or blood pressure skyrocketing. We'll see if that stays the same using a full scoop.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 5, 2011)

Day 2:

Took 1 full scoop 30 minutes before going to the gym.
My lower body is still incredibly sore, as well as my triceps and back.

Decided to do a pretty light day and work on some muscles Ive been neglecting.

Got to the gym and did a quick 1 mile bike ride on a spinning bike to get my blood pumping and use up some of the massive energy I was feeling.

Did:

3x10 DB bicep curls, 3 sets on each arm.
3x8 Shoulder Shrugs
2x10 Seated Oblique Twists
3x10 Abdominal Crunches w/ Machine
3x10 Side Oblique Extensions on each side
3 sets of 21's
Finished off going to failure using a 10 lb weight and doing front and side arm extensions.

The rush I felt today was pretty incredible, If I wasnt sore and letting my muscles rest, I would have loved to done more.
Wasn't willing to risk my muscle recovery or risk injury for a single days workout though.

No side effects today, no stomach problems (which on day 1 may have been caused by something unrelated)
Its about 45 minutes after my workout and I still have tons of energy.
I feel this stuff affects me better than Jack3d so far.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 7, 2011)

Day 3:

I took a full scoop 30 mins before the gym
My girlfriend took a half scoop 30 mins before the gym.

It was a lower body day and I wanted to go heavy

Did my 1 mile spinning ride to get my blood flowing and heartrate up.

Workout:

2x10, 2x8, 1x6 Squats
4x10 Calf Raises
3x10 Hip Abduction (outward)
2x10, 1x6 Hack Squats

finished up with a 3 minute sprint on the treadmill and then went and swam in my gyms outdoor aquatics facility for 30 minutes to cool down/relax.

Had a fantastic workout, no noted side effects.
Girlfriend had a great workout, said its one of the best she has ever had.

Really loving the Razor 8 blast powder so far
Will soon be getting my Androlean in the mail and we'll see how they work stacked soon.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2011)

Buddy of mine is also using this right now and he really likes it.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 8, 2011)

Day 4:

Took a full scoop 30 mins before my workout, did 1.5 miles on spinning bike pre workout.

Workout:

2x8, 1x6 skull crushers
2x8, 1x6 DB chest press
2x8, 1x6 Press (no clean today)
1xfailure dips
1xfailure chin ups
1xfailure push ups
3x10 DB bicep curl on each arm

Terrible workout today, had to cut it short.
I felt sick to my stomach the entire time, had to force myself not to throw up.
Also was super light headed after every set, having to take long rests between sets.

I think I may just go back to a half a scoop on my workout days, taking full scoops back to back on workout days was too rough for my body to handle; the blast powder is highly potent.

I sweated like a pig today and had issues with my blood pressure.

After cutting my workout short, I went outside to the pool and floated around/swam for about an hour. Made me feel 100% better, then went out to lunch and had some chinese.

Stomach feels fine now, but I had horrible diarrhea upon getting home.

Today taught me not to underestimate this supplement.

Edit: on a positive note, my androlean arrived today and I will start taking after seeing my doctor and having a thorough check up done and some CAT scans my doc wanted me to have done of my liver before starting anything major. Definitely wanna get the OK to use it from my doctor before starting it up


----------

